# Le date dei vostri compleanni



## tizen1

ciao...a tutti!!
can someone help me translating some italian sentences into english?

1-mabdatemi le datedei vostri compleanni
2-almeno non faccio piu brutte figure
3-mi date le date dei vostri comleanni cosi non mi dimentico piu

big tanx for  all of u
ciao


----------



## danalto

Okay, let's do it (I'll write those sentences properly, first!)

  1- mandatemi le date dei vostri compleanni
  2- almeno non faccio più brutte figure
  3- mi date le date (_what a nice rhyme!_) dei vostri compleanni così non mi dimentico più? (_question mark_)

  1- Please tell me when is your birthday
  2- (So) I won't cut a sorry figure with you
  3- Tell me when will your birthday be so I won't forget about it


  Hmm, hoping this will sound right...
  ciao!
  dan


----------



## Alfry

tizen1 said:
			
		

> ciao...a tutti!!
> can someone help me translating some italian sentences into english?
> 
> 1-mabdatemi le datedei vostri compleanni
> 2-almeno non faccio piu brutte figure
> 3-mi date le date dei vostri comleanni cosi non mi dimentico piu
> 
> big tanx for all of u
> ciao


here is my translation:

1-mandatemi le date dei vostri compleanni = send your birthday date to me, please
2-almeno non faccio piu brutte figure = so I do not cut a poor figure any more
3-mi date le date dei vostri comleanni cosi non mi dimentico piu = can you give me your birthday date so I won't forget them any more?


----------



## danalto

...I tried...........


----------



## Alfry

yes, and so did I... 
it wasn't my correction but my interpretation


----------



## Silvia

You two, daniela & alfredo, translated "date" as singular instead of plural, there's obviously more than one date.

Also, I wonder why you turned the third sentence into a question. It might be a question or maybe not.

"mi date le date dei vostri compleanni, così non mi dimentico più"
"you give me the dates of your birthdays, so that I won't forget about them anymore"
"you give me your birth dates, so that I won't forget about your birthdays anymore"


----------



## Silvia

almeno non faccio piu brutte figure = at least I won't cut a poor figure anymore


----------



## Alfry

tks Silvia.


----------



## danalto

don't know, silvia, it sounded as a question to me. 
 and, about DATE you're right, but I must admit I wondered whether to use date or birthday instead, and I choose the second solution.

  you know, I have been working for all my life translating from English to Italian, so I am completely unused to do it!
  and that's why I'm so excited about finding this Forum! and you all!

*I'm falling in love with you all!*


----------



## Silvia

I'm glad you're finding this interesting, or better exciting 

As for me, I can get excited easily, too!


----------



## tizen1

tax to all of u but still wondering about the second sentence....
what do u all mean when u say - at least i wont cut a poor figure anymore...-?
oh..and also...-is it said to be for one person or  generaly to ''everybody''...-singular/ plural?
grazie again ...


----------



## Silvia

for more than one person of course. Has that been said to you?

fare brutta figura = to make a complete fool of oneself, not to come across as you wanted to in the first place (to look like the opposite of what you are in front of others)

Just giving you some explanations of possible translations...


----------



## danalto

silviap said:
			
		

> I'm glad you're finding this interesting, or better exciting
> 
> As for me, I can get excited easily, too!


 so, we are two!
 join us, anybody?


----------



## tizen1

people ...i love this forum...!!!!!!!!-yeh..me too..i felt in love with the forum...-lol..hhhh
so actualy the-fare brutta figura means-so i wont be emberassed-..?!...
tanx again..(so many tanxes..hehh)


----------



## Silvia

Yeah, tizen1, you got it!


----------



## danalto

Well, tizen, let's say MUCH MORE THAN EMBARASSED!  - joking!


----------



## Silvia

Examples of "brutta figura" or "figuraccia" taken from everyday life:

- cadi su una buccia di banana
- dici "sua figlia è proprio una bella ragazza" e ti rispondono che non è sua figlia, ma la sua ragazza
- dici al ragazzo della tua amica "avevi i capelli più lunghi? Quasi non ti riconosco..." e la tua amica ti risponde che quello era il suo ex...

...


----------



## Alfry

oppure vedere una splendida ragazza dai capelli lunghi di spalle e chiederle:
"Ciao bellezza, come ti chiami?" 
e sentirsi rispondere: "Ugo!!!"


----------



## danalto

alfry said:
			
		

> oppure vedere una splendida ragazza dai capelli lunghi di spalle e chiederle:
> "Ciao bellezza, come ti chiami?"
> e sentirsi rispondere: "Ugo!!!"


 Er...I suppose these are a couple of lines from your autobiography, aren't them?


----------



## Alfry

experiences... I cannot deny it... are always useful... unless the beautiful girl is too big


----------



## lsp

"cut a poor figure" has fallen out of use (I am personally speaking always of American English) it would not be good to use this translation, you might still find yourself having to explain what you mean.

"Fare una brutta figura" means making a fool (or worse!) of yourself through your actions. 

Its partner "fare una bella figura" or "fare la bella figura" means literally "to make a beautiful figure," and figuratively it refers to the act of putting on a good show, a good face, good performance or display. Showing oneself in the best light.


----------



## Alfry

great, thanks Isp


----------



## leenico

> Er...I suppose these are a couple of lines from your autobiography, aren't them?


 Danielle, I'm going to have to correct you. Don't be mad. The word you should be using is "they" not "them".


----------



## Silvia

alfry said:
			
		

> oppure vedere una splendida ragazza dai capelli lunghi di spalle e chiederle:
> "Ciao bellezza, come ti chiami?"
> e sentirsi rispondere: "Ugo!!!"


 Sperando che Ugo non sia campione di boxe!


----------



## Alfry

da quello potrei avere qualche speranza di spuntarla, il problema è se è troppo grosso e magari gli piaccio anche un po'


----------



## Silvia

alfry said:
			
		

> da quello potrei avere qualche speranza di spuntarla, il problema è se è troppo grosso e magari gli piaccio anche un po'


  Le fai a Milano tutte queste belle esperienze?


----------



## Alfry

diciamo che per questo tipo di esperienze tutto il mondo è paese eheheheheheh
ancora non ne ho fatte e spero di non farne
sai che esperienza imb.... imb...imbarazzante?


----------



## danalto

leenico said:
			
		

> Danielle, I'm going to have to correct you. Don't be mad. The word you should be using is "they" not "them".


  No, no, I won't be mad  don't worry!


  (hehehehheh)

  But, I SWEAR, this time it wasn't a real mistake, I wrote it in a hurry, really, honestly...
  Will you please forgive me?


----------



## leenico

> But, I SWEAR, this time it wasn't a real mistake, I wrote it in a hurry, really, honestly...
> Will you please forgive me?


 I will always forgive you. But believe you hmm! I have to think about that.


----------



## danalto

How bad a man from USA, can be with a nice, polite, er...bright...um....kind young woman from Rome, Italy, Europe?


----------

